

Ask HN: Sending large files over HTTP - ranza

I was wondering how sites like http://wetransfer.com and http://yousendit.com makes it possible to send huge files over http? I was always told that sending more than a few 100 mb over http was a bad idea but there seems to be a lot of sites that do exactly that. So, do they chop up the file in smaller files and send them on the client side or what?
======
ilanco
You can try <http://valums.com/ajax-upload/> and
<https://github.com/23/resumable.js> for javascript only uploaders. As a
bonus, you get resumable uploads as well.

------
pstadler
There's also a draft for a File API which should solve the problems with
uploading large files.

<http://www.w3.org/TR/FileAPI/>

------
s2r2
Neither seem to work without a Flash plugin -- so this is not about POSTing a
large file.

